# Sunken Belly



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a Malawi Hawk Aristochromis Chrysti (sp?)
It seems that his belly is getting more and more sunken

He seems to eat well and is always searching for any fish that he can possibly eat, but it just seems his stomach seems sunken in

Not sure what could be done for him, or even if its a problem

It is very difficult to take a picture of him as he is always on the move


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

My first thought would be internal parasites. I have read that Jungle Parasite Clear is a good treatment. Hopefully someone else will chime in. A picture would certainly help.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I had a similar problem with a male A. latifasciata. He continued to waste despite eating like a pig. Metronidazole cleared him up. I isolated him to a 5 gallon and also did daily water changes.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Maybe I am paranoid about my fish getting sick but I started treating the whole tank with Metro today along with Epsom Salts
To recap, all the fish eat, but my Malawi Hawk has a sunken belly
I was finally able to take some pics of him, so hopefully someone with more knowledge can let me know if it looks like a parasite or something and if the metro will help it

It is the fish with the stripe going from the top of its head to its tail


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

He definitely appears to be quite thin. Metro may do the trick, but I'd be easier to isolate him and treat. I'd soak the food in water laced with the metro as well. Another med to try is pratziquantel. You can get in a pure powder form, or as a liquid called PraziPro. Good luck.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

So I noticed something interesting
I fed the Malawi Hawk a good sized shrimp pellet...luckily he happened to be the one to eat it and then after a while noticed his stomach was not as sunken as before

I am wondering now if he is just not getting enough food to eat in there...

so how does one make sure that all the fish in a tank are getting enough food

He is not timid and always in the middle of things but maybe he is just not fast enough to get enough food


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Feed all of the food you're offering at one time in front of a strong current like a filter return or circ pump. This way it blows the food all over the place and everyone has a fair shot at it.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I will definitely try that

I am just concerned about this one fish
I have also noticed he struggles to catch and eat flakes...might be related to the funny shape of his mouth...almost uncordinated...but **** when he is hunting small fish, he sure knows what he is doing


----------



## jalz1222 (Apr 4, 2014)

I have about 35 peacocks in my 125 gallon, and I noticed today that most of my fish have the sunken belly "curved in belly" issue.... I was extremely busy in the last three days and did not look closely at the fish until I did today!!! I have been feeding then once a day they are all eating and active,..... Please someone help if I lose them I will go crazy


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I am doing an experiment now
I am feeding pellets and flakes all mixed together and increased the amount of food I am giving them (hope they dont get bloat)
This will allow some of the timid eaters to grab flakes while the more aggressive fish eat the larger pellets
I am mixing the following...NLS Cichlid pellets, Omega One Floating small pellets, and either HBH 8 Veggie flakes or Omega One Super Kelp Flakes all together...now obviously the amount is less for each than if I just fed one of them exclusively...but it should allow all to get some food

so last night my Malawi Hawk got a good amount as I noticed his belly filled out...still sunken but not as obvious...

will see how he is later today when back at home


----------

